# What song doyou want played at your funeral?



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I know a morbid topic, but my friend who passed away going on two months ago has been on my mind a lot lately for some reason.

I have three songs I want played at my funeral. Each one has a great meaning to me as well.
















What do you want played at your funeral?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I want my funeral to be respectful yet fun. 
So I think I would want the music I considered fun to be played at my funeral.
But it isn't the most respectful lol.
So I think I'll keep it to myself so I don't get made fun of


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I want it to be fun, I told my wife to have my arm tied to the lid so that when they open the casket at the funeral it will look like I am waving!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This was played at my grandmas and I want them to play it for me also. Great song dedicated to the late great Dimebag Derrell






One of the best songs ever and it is totally special to me for many reasons.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think the topic is morbid at all. Since I work around death-did we beat it back this time or did we give the person dignity (I am an RN) I've had all that planned for a while. My song is "I'll waiting on the far side banks of Jordan" by the Cox Family, also made popular by Johnny and June Cash.
And yes it is most often sung in Bluegrass circles.






Oh yeah, this too by the Cox Family "I am weary- Let me rest"


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jk


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NIN - Something I can never have. Beautiful, sad and one of my TOP all time favorite songs EVER.

And also:




NIN - A Warm Place. One of the most beautiful non-lyrical songs IMO.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont want a funeral...I've never really seen the point in them. But if i had a choice in music it would have to be "welcome to the Jungle" haha


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Frank Sinatra-My way, Cuz I always do it my way!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I told my son that it is up to him if he wants a to have a funeral when I die. I'm dead so it doesn't matter to me but it is what brings him closer.

If he has a funeral I want two songs played Somon and Garfunkles I'm a rock and Dan Mcleans American Pie. I love both of those songs and They got me through some really hard times in my life.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I don't want a funeral.. I want to be cremated.. but it's hard to decide on any one song.. but I think I'd have to go with my all-time fave...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Geesh....lots of BFMV.

Probably Bullet For My Valentine: A Place Where You Belong.....then kick it into reverse drive with Pretty On The Outside. Oooooh Yyyyeah!!


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine would have to be BOB MARLEY REDEMPTION SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And really I want everyone drunk and laughing and having a good time dont mourn my death celebrate my life!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Baby got back??? The Macarena & Cannibal Corpse... 

...J/K - idk


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Speaking of Fuh-uneralssss...

Click below :
http://comedians.jokes.com/nick-swardson/videos/nick-swardson---funeral


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no idea. Not even a clue.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This song would be very fitting


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If and when it comes to that day... play a chite load of songs have beer on tap, whiskey and strong wine to boot; havin' one big effin party~ cause I'll be dancin' on the other side...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's another good one.


----------

